# What's a good 300 score?



## Ft. Jefferson (Apr 11, 2011)

I post this in the coach's corner because I figure an archery coach has seen many kinds of bows and how they are shot.

What's a good score at the 20 yard 300 Round with the following bows: An IBO longbow with wooden arrows, a Traditonal class IBO recurve shot off the shelf, and the IBO class Recurve Unaided.

Those three bows are all shot without sights, of course. I was just wandering what the differences are (on average) between the three classes when shot for score at 300 Round.

Let's assume the archers of the above bows are all first class shooters. How much difference is there in equipment with regards to score and what are good scores for those bow types?

Thanks


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The winning score at the NFAA Indoor Nationals for traditional recurve is usually in the 273 to 286 range. Of course they have to shoot that twice.

Longbow is likely 10 to 20 points less than that, especially with woodies.

Local scores will probably be significantly less than this. Unless you happen to live near one of the top indoor recurve guys  . I think on a local level, anything over 260 would be considered pretty good.

Check out the NFAA results page to see what it takes to compete on a national level and your state archery association for that level.

Allen


----------



## Ft. Jefferson (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks, Allen. I look up that page.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

cool stuff!

The winning score at the NFAA Indoor Nationals for traditional recurve is usually in the 273 to 286 range. Of course they have to shoot that twice.

Longbow is likely 10 to 20 points less than that, especially with woodies.

Local scores will probably be significantly less than this. Unless you happen to live near one of the top indoor recurve guys . I think on a local level, anything over 260 would be considered pretty good.

Check out the NFAA results page to see what it takes to compete on a national level and your state archery association for that level.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

300... :shade:


----------



## J_Martin1993 (1 mo ago)

I shot a 285 my first shoot while I was still in hunting mode. I hope to improve on that score


----------

